# 1985 Trek 770 restoration completed!



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

I wanted to share some pics of my latest restoration: a 1985 Trek 770, ser. #108105. I bought it from the 2nd owner this past April, but I just got around to finishing it a few days ago. The seller even had the original bill of sale from the first owner. I had been scouting for a "Mylanta Green" 770 in my size for some time, so I jumped on the opportunity. The bike was pretty much "all there" with the exception of the saddle and wasn't in too bad a shape, but definitely wasn't rideable and needed some TLC

The frame is 54cm, built with Reynolds 531 Professional tubing and came outfitted with Super Record components. As with all my previous restorations, I tore the whole bike down to the frame, cleaned and relubed all the components, and replaced the chain, cables, and housings. I chose to use some period-correct Dia-Compe aero brake levers and Shimano "Look" licensed pedals, also a Selle Italia SLR saddle because for me it's comfy (and gives the bike that "minimal" look). The bike also came with white bar tape: I decided to stay with the color scheme, even though I know the new white tape will get dirty pronto.

I did swap out the Mavic G-40 clincher rims for some NOS GP-4 tubular rims. The spokes looked in good condition, so I just taped the new rims to the old, switched the spokes to the new rim one at a time, then retrued and dished the wheel. I mounted Vittoria Corsa CX tubulars onto the new rims.

Today was the bike's official maiden voyage and, apart from the handlebar angle shifting a bit on the stem (since corrected), it seems ready to roll. The 531 Pro tubing appears to make a difference: the bike feels very agile and is the lightest steel-framed bike in my collection. I think this one's a keeper.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

very nice! did you repaint the frame? I hae some of those rims but mine are 28 spoke. Kinda hard to find hubs for without shelling out a lot of money.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Martin:

No repaint: that's the original Dupont Imron finish. It's not perfect, a few scrapes and nicks, but overall it's not in too bad shape. The decals are intact.

Campy 28h hubs do come up occasionally on Ebay.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Nice bike. 

I had forgotten that Trek made some nice steel lugged bikes back in the day.

Has anyone mistaken your bike for a Bianchi?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bill, that is beautiful....What brake levers are those? Are the levers black or is it the camera angle?


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

JaeP: the color isn't the "celeste" green of Bianchi's, it's a bit darker. Around that time Trek was coming up with some wild paint jobs: "Mylanta" green, "Pepto Bismol" pink, dark purple sparkle (which is the paint-job of my mid-80's Trek 760).

Dave: the levers are Dia-Compe Aero Gran Compe (AGC) levers in black, which I have installed on several of my retro-bikes. I bought my first pair new in the 80's when they first came out. Lately I've gotten them on Ebay auctions; they seem to be pretty desirable now, so I can't pick them up too cheap.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice job!*

That is one nice bike. I have a 531 Davidson and agree, the tubeset properly done is quite comfortable and lively. Flat crown on the fork is a nice touch. The GP4's red label or the newer (and heavier) blue/purple label? The red labels are one of my favorite tub rims.




Bill Silverman said:


> I wanted to share some pics of my latest restoration: a 1985 Trek 770, ser. #108105. I bought it from the 2nd owner this past April, but I just got around to finishing it a few days ago. The seller even had the original bill of sale from the first owner. I had been scouting for a "Mylanta Green" 770 in my size for some time, so I jumped on the opportunity. The bike was pretty much "all there" with the exception of the saddle and wasn't in too bad a shape, but definitely wasn't rideable and needed some TLC
> 
> The frame is 54cm, built with Reynolds 531 Professional tubing and came outfitted with Super Record components. As with all my previous restorations, I tore the whole bike down to the frame, cleaned and relubed all the components, and replaced the chain, cables, and housings. I chose to use some period-correct Dia-Compe aero brake levers and Shimano "Look" licensed pedals, also a Selle Italia SLR saddle because for me it's comfy (and gives the bike that "minimal" look). The bike also came with white bar tape: I decided to stay with the color scheme, even though I know the new white tape will get dirty pronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Boneman:

The rims are GP4's with the red label. I have a few bikes with these rims. They're pretty bomb-proof. I got these NOS rims from posting a "wanted" ad on Craig's List. I paid $80 for both rims. 

These days I'm riding almost exclusively on sew-ups, even on my Cannondale Six13. Yeah, they're a pain to maintain when compared to modern clinchers, but I'm hooked on the feel.

Old-School flat crown on the Trek forks. They didn't go with the semi-sloping fork crowns, which I kinda like.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Bill, 

That is a great looking bike. I have a 531 frame too (a Croll) that I really, really like the ride of, heck I even race the thing (usually am the only person in the race with a lugged bike). 

Great job on the restore too, the super record looks awesome.


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Nice, I have always wanted a SR equipped bike. What kind of brake levers are those? Are the calipers SR as well?

I am on the same page with tubulars, all 3 (soon to be 4) bikes I have are running on tubulars. I have 3 or 4 extra sets of wheels so I can deal with a flat for 2 before I need to actually re-glue a tire. Though I find I get less flats with tubulars.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Robert:

The levers are Dia-Compe Aero Gran Compe (aka: AGC). They're my faves; I've got 'em on most of my restorations. Calipers are Super Record.


----------



## bike.racer (Nov 13, 2007)

*Trek 770*

Very nice 770! I love seeing these old TREKs brought back to their former glory. I have a purple 760 w/ full Suntour Superbe Pro as well as a 1981 TREK 957/959 with Campy SR. I also have a 1980 TREK 520 touring bike all original in mint shape. 

-Bike Racer


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Oops, correction: for those sticklers for details, it's actually an '84 model 770 but, according to the Vintage Trek website, built towards the end of '83.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful bike, Bill.

Trek made some fine lugged steel frames, and a 531P is a gem. There just doesn't seem to be a lot of "P"'s around, lots of "C"s though.

My old Falcon is 531P and for some reason I always thought it was a nicer ride than my defunct Bob Jackson 753


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

nice job!


----------

